# Setting up GAN 356X for OH



## Misk (Dec 14, 2019)

Hey guys,

i've been using GAN 356X (Numerical IPG) for quite some time now. Recently i've decided to pick up OH solving and i need your help. I don't know if i should keep my cube tight with yellow nuts and strong magnets or if i should loosen it up. Also if you have any tips for picking up OH i'll hear them out gladly, 

thanks in advance ^^


----------



## TheLegend12 (Dec 14, 2019)

Well, I don't know about the setup part but Jperm has some good videos on OH. They helped me out alot. I just use my two-handed main for OH and I works well.


----------

